# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Sugerencias >  Material didactico en Dropbox??

## ceri

Hola buenas!

Me gustaria saber si seria posible el intercambio didactico (libros, documentos, notas) mediante una carpeta de dropbox a la que se acceda mediante aportacion.

Es decir... yo tengo una carpeta de dropbox en la que tengo material subido. Si alguien quiere acceder a ese material para poder tenerlo, yo le daria el enlace a la carpeta compartida de manera que puede hacerse con ese material y esa persona asi mismo subir y compartir material suyo...

Si es posible, al tenerla ya creada y con material, y si a los admin no les parece mal yo estaria gustoso de compartirlo.

Todo seria siempre a titulo personal y a decision de la persona y de la forma mas privada posible, ya que solo acceden las personas que realmente estan interesadas en compartir material...

Muchas gracias.

----------


## Mikilin

Hola,
Ese material tiene derechos de autor? Si asi es, no deberias publicar en un foro que quieres compartirlo.
Si son notas tuyas personales o tienen licencia de distribucion, ya es otra cosa.

----------


## MagNity

Bien Ceri, es tu primer mensaje y ya pides intercambiar, pero como bien sabes el tema de la piratería no es algo que defendamos en este foro. Como te comenta Mikilin, otra cosa es que tengas los derechos de estos documentos o que estos sean libres. 
Aún así, nunca te aconsejaría compartir de forma tan abierta una carpeta dropbox.
de momento cierro el hilo ya que dudo que se pueda llevar a cabo sin inflingir en la pirateria. Si alguien esta discordante que me envie un MP y gustosamente lo volveré a abrir si veo razón suficiente.

----------


## Iban

> ...y si a los admin no les parece mal...


Vaya, pues a los admin sí les parece mal.

;-)

----------


## Iban

> ...y si a los admin no les parece mal...


Vaya, pues a los admin sí nos parece mal.

;-)

----------

